
Ask HN: What’s Your Favourite Browser? - lauren_
I am always on a looking for new browsers to try out. Currently I am using Firefox (for HN, Stackoverflow, freenode and Gmail), Chromium for Banking and for everything else.<p>Would be interesting to hear what&#x27;s your default browser.
======
tsujp
Definitely Brave Browser (brave.com). In-built ad-blocking (via Brave's
shield) with a bunch of useful features I often had to wrangle a few
extensions for (ublock origin, ghostery, and more) when I was using Chrome.

It's still using webkit (based off of Chromium; and Chrome apps work) but the
Brave Shield is a great plus. Block ads, trackers, force HTTPS upgrades, block
javascript, block cookies 1st or 3rd party.

There are some quirks, Netflix refuses to play nicely in Brave but that's the
only exception I've found and supposedly over the past ~1 year I've had it
installed I've blocked some ~70,000 trackers, ~800,000 ads, forced ~10,000
HTTPS upgrades, saving me ~11.1 hours of time (open a new tab to see
statistics).

I have Javascript set to be blocked by default, forcing HTTPS upgrades, and
blocking all trackers. If I need a website to use Javascript I can whitelist
it and 3rd party cookies are always blocked. So the first few days are a bit
annoying as you whitelist all the websites but from that point onwards you're
in a good state of only allowing what you want to run instead of at the mercy
of whatever bundle a website decides to give you.

It has BAT integration as well but I've personally never used it. I recommend
it to anyone and everyone who uses Chrome to just make the change.

